# Furniture Stores in Milan



## morton

Hi
Me and my partner bought an apartment in central Milan last year and after renovating it we now want to furnish it. The problem we have is we live in the UK and don't know where there's any furniture stores (apart from Ikea) in Milan. We want contemporary furniture, not too expensive, but more upmarket than Ikea. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

